# Detective Eric Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*

*Eric Smith*

Jackson Police Department, Mississippi

End of Watch: Thursday, April 4, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 4/4/2013
*Weapon:* Officer's handgun
*Suspect:* Deceased

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

:
Detective Eric Smith was shot and killed inside the Jackson Police Department's headquarters building while interviewing a murder suspect at approximately 6:00 pm.

The subject attacked Detective Smith inside of the interview room. The man disarmed Detective Smith and fatally shot him before being killed by another officer.

Detective Smith is survived by his wife, who also serves with the Jackson Police Department.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Rebecca Coleman
Jackson Police Department
327 East Pascagoula Street
Jackson, MS 39201

Phone: (601) 960-1234

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21770-detective-eric-smith#ixzz2PaIRIu65


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Detective Smith


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

R.I.P. Detective Smith.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Detective


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

RIP Detective Smith


----------



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

RIP Det. Smith


----------

